# Ondura pannels



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Saw them at Lowes. They're a sheet metal roofing alternative kind of like he old wavet corugated stuff you got years ago. its a sort of fibreglass asphalt composite (if i rmember right) Anyone used it? Good price compared to steel, and only a little more than shingles.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/archive/index.php/t-350742.html

I don't think they look like a good deal.


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't have any personal experience with this product but have seen both good and bad reviews on this product. I'll also be interested to see if anyone here has some real world experience.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Most of the poster on these forums that have written about Ondura doesn't speak kindly of the product. One however did think it was great and lasted well. 

The stuff reminds me of the old orangeburg pipe.

I have see corners of it damaged in the store and didn't especially care for what I saw. 

My feeling is that the jury is still out on it.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for the link I had missed that! I wish I could get steel for the prices I saw in hat thread. Coloured stuff here is over a $100/square.


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Ross said:


> Saw them at Lowes. They're a sheet metal roofing alternative kind of like he old wavet corugated stuff you got years ago. its a sort of fibreglass asphalt composite (if i rmember right) Anyone used it? Good price compared to steel, and only a little more than shingles.


 It's a mystery to me as to why Lowe's keeps schlepping this garbage? I haven't seen a sheet of it get nailed to anything in years around these parts. As others have said, it isn't worth the trouble. It isn't particularly durable, it fades horribly, and it can blow off easily. Other than that, it's fine:happy0035:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Yeah that's an opinion I'm not ignoring except there are some happy customers in te offerd thread. I guess they spec nails over screws because the screws would tear it apart. Ah well shingles are cheap too.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ross said:


> Thanks for the link I had missed that! I wish I could get steel for the prices I saw in hat thread. Coloured stuff here is over a $100/square.


As I don't live in Ontario, have no idea if the metal roofing is as prevalent there as it is here. I daresay, over 95% of new barns are sided and roofed with the metal siding hereabouts... Every town of 20K or more seems to have a manufacturer. There are two of them, within 30 minutes of here. Can get galvalume low as 55/square, even less for seconds.

No first hand knowledge of Ondura, but it is made out of fiberglass I believe, and I know how well my fiberglass greenhouse panels have performed (had to remove them... got all fibrousy way too fast).


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

We did our barn roof with Ondura at least five years ago. As I posted in that earlier thread - the roof still looks good, the Ondura is holding up well, it doesn't leak, hasn't blown off (and there is plenty of strong wind and stormy weather here!) or chipped off. It is good stuff and affordable. Back when we needed the roof done, having it done in steel was a way too expensive option for us. My DH & DS did the roof in Ondura themselves quickly and inexpensively. We still are happy with the roof!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

We did our barn/shop roof in Ondura, too. It's gone through a couple of Kansas summers (read hail and wind!!) and it's holding well.  It was easy to work with and went up quickly. We're using some more this summer for a new chicken coop.

On the other hand, _because_ of the mixed reviews, we don't want to put it on our house's roof.

No, tx, it's not fiberglass. It's a formed asphalt type of thing...


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

We used Ondura 15 years ago because it was cheap and easy for me to handle solo.
Paint and sub material is degraded on south side
Ridge cap has collapsed
Portions of the panels collapsed on south side
Ring shank nails worked loose
Much care is needed to use the ring shank nails, the Ondura crushed easily
Adapters for chimney and vent pipes=hinkey PITA and $$$
Must use 1 1/2" pvc pipe in grooves to walk/work on Ondura, good luck if you have more than a 4/12 pitch
Small tree branches can puncture panels
I've probably got a few more reasons to discourage anyone from using this product
Good luck
15 years ago it was a fairly new product...ahh well
New metal panels for the roof this spring


----------

